# Custom Darts



## Kangaroo Jack (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello all I have been looking around for organic or easy to make poisons to use on my darts and can only find american plants and products, and this is no use as I live in the red heart of australia, any ideas of australian poisons


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

What size animal are you after? I don't know of any Aussie poisons but your mate might have a suitable substitute in his shirt pocket if you are after something smaller than a fox.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Where are you finding the American poisons? I've looked, but have been unable to find anything.


----------

